# Bed Hardware



## FishMontana (Sep 14, 2010)

I really should proofread before posting-I sound like an idiot!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

that can´t be so bad when it is writen from the hart
then we are a few more idiots that can understand it…...LOL

thank´s for the rewiew
Dennis


----------



## mathom7 (Jun 6, 2010)

fish don't worry about it, I to it all the dine


----------



## beavercut (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the review. Did not know a source for that hardware existed.

While I appreciate the skill of people who can write well, many of us cannot - especially myself.


----------



## Gator (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the review.. I just bougt this set from Rockler.. I will look closely at it before using it, and likely change the nut and ensure I can get a wrench on the nut to tighten it up. 
Thanks for the heads up.

Good luck with it..

Gator


----------



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey! These guys stole my idea. Do the following pictures look familiar? Here's a link to the blog posted right here on LJs back in October 2009.


----------



## FishMontana (Sep 14, 2010)

Gator,

A couple of other things. The directions are going to ask for some bizarre drill bit size (that Rockler did not carry-go figure) for the insert. If I remember right, I used a 17mm brad point bit that seemed to work.

Also, when screwing the insert in, I chamferred, or is it reemed out, the edge of the hole. This cut down on the blow out from trying to screw the insert into hard maple and allowed the threads to grip better.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

You would think that Rockler would carry the necessary accessories that are called for in their kits that they sell.
I'm sure that part of the tear out you experienced was from not having the correct size drill bit for the threaded insert.
Regarding your "proof reading"....you can go back to your post and edit it at any time : )
Thanks for the review and Happy Holidays !!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I was wondering why they called for a 5/8" through-hole. That explains it, the nut needs to pass through the hole.

I wanted to drill a 3/8" through hole so I could use a dowel centering point to locate the hole for the threaded insert. Can I thread the nut on after the threaded rod is inserted?

McFeely's also sells a kit like this, maybe I'll try that one over the Rockler due to the poor quality nut.


----------



## FishMontana (Sep 14, 2010)

Willie,

I actually did thread the nut on after I inserted the rod through the hole. It works but it is a major pain trying to tighten the nut all the way down the rod (the wrench does not have a large arc to work with and getting a socket or other tool in there is not possible). THe directions actually save you time by getting the nut started or close, placing the washer, then simply tightening a bit.

TAdd


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Tadd,
Thanks for the info. Would you say you centered the 1-3/8" hole over the end of the 3-1/2" threaded rod?
I got a similar kit from McFeely's, with no directions. I guess I could drill out a scrap board to see how it lays out.

Thanks again.


----------



## FishMontana (Sep 14, 2010)

Willie,

It has been awhile since I did the bed. I think the answer to your question is yes, but I would mock it up. The directions I had were worthless.

Tadd


----------

